# Quanto pesa



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2017)

"quanto pesa il pensiero di un estraneo in rapporto non solo alla stima, ma alla coscienza, e alla conoscenza, che ognuno ha di se'"
Io penso che ognuno abbia la straordinaria capacità di scegliere le persone che gli rimandano l'immagine che vuole vedere.
Quando questo non accade è forse perché non sappiamo che immagine vogliamo vedere.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2017)

*È in tema?*

[h=1]

Egocentrismo: la lezione di David Foster Wallace[/h]L’egocentrismo è un tratto emergente del nostro tempo, o è solo diventato più visibile e chiassoso? Come e perché siamo tutti intrappolati nella nostra soggettività?
Per trovare qualche risposta non ovvia sono andata a rileggermi un bellissimo discorso tenuto da David Foster Wallace ai neolaureati del Kenyon College. Vi invito a fare altrettanto (qui l’originale inglese. Qui la traduzione in italiano).Il discorso si intitola _Questa è l’acqua. _È notissimo anche per via dell’incipit folgorante: _ci sono due pesci che nuotano e a un certo punto incontrano un pesce anziano che va nella direzione opposta, fa un cenno di saluto e dice: “Salve, ragazzi._ _Com’è l’acqua?” I due pesci giovani nuotano un altro po’, poi uno guarda l’altro e fa “Che cavolo è l’acqua?_
Foster Wallace parla nel maggio del 2005: Facebook è ancora un sito riservato agli studenti universitari (verrà aperto al pubblico nel 2006). YouTube è nato da qualche mese. Twitter non esiste ancora.*SOGGETTIVISMO ACRITICO.* Eppure, in quel discorso, Foster Wallace descrive con impressionante lucidità le dinamiche di formazione del soggettivismo acritico di cui, un decennio dopo, i social media sembrano traboccare.
Forse questo vuol dire che il problema non è solo come funzionano i social media, ma anche come funzioniamo noi.
In estrema sintesi: Foster Wallace ricorda agli studenti che la vera educazione al pensiero non riguarda  la _capacità_ di pensare, ma la_ scelta _di che cosa pensare. E li esorta ad essere sempre consapevoli.*EGOCENTRISMO INEVITABILE.* Il modo in cui tutti noi costruiamo il significato di quanto ci circonda – ricorda Foster Wallace – è soggettivo, ed è frutto di scelte involontariamente arroganti e dogmatiche. Per questo imparare a pensare significa imparare a mettere in discussione le nostre certezze e convinzioni, che sono fatalmente egocentriche.
Ogni egocentrismo è socialmente odioso: per questo tendiamo a ignorarlo. Tuttavia è inevitabile, perché ciascuno di noi non può che trovarsi al centro assoluto di ognuna delle proprie esperienze che, in quanto vissute in prima persona, appaiono sempre più immediate, urgenti e reali di ogni altra.*IMPARARE A PENSARE.* Dunque, ciascuno di noi tende a interpretare ogni cosa attraverso la lente del sé. Noi osserviamo con maggior attenzione quanto accade nella nostra testa che quanto accade davanti al nostro naso. Ci scordiamo che la mente _è un ottimo servitore ma un pessimo padrone.
_La vita adulta – dice ancora Foster Wallace – include la noia, la routine e la frustrazione, ma ciascuno di noi sopravvaluta le proprie.
Ciascuno, sentendosi al centro del mondo, alla luce del proprio egocentrismo interpreta ogni ostacolo (e perfino la grassa signora assai truccata e con lo sguardo spento che lo precede nella coda al supermercato) come un’offesa personale.
Imparare a pensare significa diventare meno arroganti, egocentrici e _imperiosamente soli._ Nel _grande mondo del volere, dell’ottenere e del mostrarsi_ – conclude Foster Wallace – la vera libertà è la consapevolezza, e l’attenzione agli altri.*LA PERIFERIA DEGLI EVENTI.* Dentro questo discorso ci sono un paio di suggerimenti meritevoli, credo, di attenzione. Il primo riguarda il non prendere tutto quello che ci capita intorno sul piano personale. Dopotutto, quanto succede difficilmente accade con il preciso obiettivo di danneggiare e offendere, o di favorire e compiacere proprio noi.
Gli eventi piovono, o scintillano, per conto loro, e il nostro coinvolgimento, positivo o negativo che sia, è in larga misura accidentale. In altre parole: anche se facciamo fatica a rendercene conto, come individui siamo molto più spesso alla periferia che al centro degli eventi.
Perfino gli eventi che ci vedono protagonisti sono quasi sempre alla periferia di altri eventi. Tra l’altro: nel gioco di specchi dei social media il protagonismo è più effimero, fragile e e illusorio che mai.*DISCUTERE GLI SCHEMI.* Il secondo suggerimento riguarda il dubitare delle nostre impressioni e dei nostri schemi. Forse la grassa signora assai truccata in fila al supermercato ha avuto una giornata orribile e merita tutta la nostra simpatia. E forse è una persona meravigliosa.
Se per caso non fosse così, pensare che potrebbe esserlo ci aiuta comunque a sentirci meno insofferenti e frustrati per la fila, e renderà _noi _persone un po’ migliori e meno isteriche.
Penso che questa strategia possa valere sia nel mondo reale, sia nel mondo virtuale. E penso che trasferirla dal mondo reale, dove già non è facilissimo applicarla, al mondo virtuale, dove applicarla oggi sembra quasi impossibile, potrebbe essere una sfida che val la pena di raccogliere.
Posted 12/12/2016 by Annamaria Testa in home, punti di vista


----------



## Foglia (30 Agosto 2017)

Secondo me coglie un aspetto del tema: quello per cui non necessariamente siamo centrali per gli altri, anzi vero il contrario, che molto spesso siamo periferici. Però.... Se siamo periferici per gli altri, allo stesso modo non vedo come in concreto possiamo decentrare noi 

No, apparte gli scherzi: coglie il tema di come vediamo gli altri, ma arriva a centrare la questione su una soluzione  (quella del vedere la signora come una che avrà avuto una giornata storta) senza tener conto che magari la giornata storta la abbiamo avuta anche noi.


Io invero pensavo alla questione in termini un po' diversi.

Nel discorso si prima con [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION], c'era una premessa: ignora i giudizi di terzi, SE sei CERTA che alla fine non ti corrispondano. Poi vabbè... Lui poneva l'accento sulla certezza, io ne ho fatto un discorso ancor più a valle, sul SE ho con me gli strumenti di stima, di coscienza e di conoscenza di quell'essere che sono, per poter conseguentemente affermare senza tradirmi di avere certezza di qualcosa. Anche in contrasto col parere di un terzo.

Ed è un argomento che mi fa sudare , perché francamente vedere chi sono e' parecchio faticoso. Certo: se mi dicessero che di lavoro faccio l'architetto, la certezza che così non è e' immediata.

Un po' più complesso senz'altro se mi dicono che non sono obiettiva in una determinata situazione a causa delle mie simpatie  (sto buttando li' un esempio, estrapolando l'episodio di oggi).

E in tutto questo, la soluzione del problema non si può risolvere in un "chi lo dice non ha peso per me", sempre in ipotesi. Oppure "ha peso e lo ascolto". C'è un passaggio prima, ed è appunto quel SE SONO CERTA che il messaggio che mi e' arrivato, ammesso che io non lo abbia distorto, può trovare dentro me quella verifica che presuppone a propria volta che io abbia gli strumenti corretti per porla in essere. E che io sappia leggere quei risultati senza mentire. Anche. Di qui che, solo compiuto tutto sto processo, uno possa anche infine restare indenne da certi giudizi. E in tutto questo il terzo viene per ultimo, probabilmente.

Ebbene, dicevo che gli strumenti che servono sono "cosine" mica tanto semplici da avere a portata di mano  .
Stima di se', ma anche consapevolezza dei propri limiti, coscienza e conoscenza, giusto per capire se non la stiamo raccontando anzitutto a noi stessi. Che se e' ben vero che il terzo può non contare nulla, altrettanto vero e' che se ci ha preso, anche per puro caso (sparando nel mucchio) non è con il silenzio o un vaffanculo che risolviamo il nostro problema.

Ma vado oltre, dando per scontata l'ipotesi in cui il terzo non ci abbia preso, ma abbia comunque fatto scattare qualcosa in noi, vuoi per pregressi, vuoi per difesa, vuoi per altro. Con la conseguenza che il terzo, pur non avendoci preso, inevitabilmente ci condiziona. A volte fino al punto da farci cambiare idea eh. E' un meccanismo che ho subito sulla mia pelle. Ed è quello forse che personalmente mi mette più in difficoltà. Con gli strumenti, ancor prima che con le mie certezze....

Non mi sono riletta e sono alla fermata dell'autobus.... Abbiate clemenza


----------



## Foglia (30 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> "quanto pesa il pensiero di un estraneo in rapporto non solo alla stima, ma alla coscienza, e alla conoscenza, che ognuno ha di se'"
> Io penso che ognuno abbia la straordinaria capacità di scegliere le persone che gli rimandano l'immagine che vuole vedere.
> Quando questo non accade è forse perché non sappiamo che immagine vogliamo vedere.



.... E con la risposta che ti dai tu hai toccato un altro tema che ho trascurato. Veramente scegliamo di rapportarci solo con chi ci rimanda un'immagine di noi conforme (no conforme forse no: almeno non troppo in contrasto, diciamo) con la stima, la coscienza e conoscenza che abbiamo di noi? Tendo a farlo pure io, credo sia umano, il più delle volte lo trovo salvifico .

In taluni casi però lo vedo come una mancata opportunità di crescita.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> .... E con la risposta che ti dai tu hai toccato un altro tema che ho trascurato. Veramente scegliamo di rapportarci solo con chi ci rimanda un'immagine di noi conforme (no conforme forse no: almeno non troppo in contrasto, diciamo) con la stima, la coscienza e conoscenza che abbiamo di noi? Tendo a farlo pure io, credo sia umano, il più delle volte lo trovo salvifico .
> 
> In taluni casi però lo vedo come una mancata opportunità di crescita.


Io credo che nessuno juventino decida di andare a vedere la partita nella curva della Roma e mi sembra molto sano perché si tende a cercare di essere sereni e non si cerca chi ci svaluta a prescindere.

Il web è Facebook ci danno la possibilità di sapere come ragionano anche quelli dell'altra squadra.
A me pare interessante.
Questo confronto ci aiuta anche a capire cosa e chi non siamo.
Potranno argomentare che sono vestita con i colori di quella squadra e quindi tifo per quella, ma questo non farà che rafforzare la mia reale appartenenza.

Invece vedere la moviola che avevamo trascurato potrà aiutarci a vedere meglio come sono andate le cose.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Secondo me coglie un aspetto del tema: quello per cui non necessariamente siamo centrali per gli altri, anzi vero il contrario, che molto spesso siamo periferici. Però.... Se siamo periferici per gli altri, allo stesso modo non vedo come in concreto possiamo decentrare noi
> 
> No, apparte gli scherzi: coglie il tema di come vediamo gli altri, ma arriva a centrare la questione su una soluzione  (quella del vedere la signora come una che avrà avuto una giornata storta) senza tener conto che magari la giornata storta la abbiamo avuta anche noi.
> 
> ...


Ma guarda.. è meno complesso di quanto sembri

Se io e te si parla di un qualsiasi argomento, e tu inizi dicendo:
"Premesso che tu se d'accordo con   [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] x fare nera   [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] ..."

E io SONO CERTO che non son x nulla d'accordo con nessuno x far nero nessuno...

...TUTTO quello che scrivi o dici dopo, per me equivale a 0

E ti puoi disperare, battere i pugni sul petto, inseguirmi x strada.. :rotfl:

Ma è totalmente 0

Poi c'è chi apprezza
Chi si commuove
Chi si incazza

Ognuno fa come può e come sa..

C'è pure chi se lo sposa :rotfl:

Per me è 0

Ma dirò di più.

Anche lo vedessi fatto esternamente a me, da tizio a Caio, la persona è irrimediabilmente squalificata

E non avrà mai accesso a nulla di importante di me.

C'è anche chi dice: si è vero, ma con me non lo fa, quindi va bene

Ognuno alla fine si sceglie tutto ciò che desidera accanto

Cose GIUSTISSIME dette con una premessa sbagliata e quindi dando all'interlocutore una posizione sbagliata, x me valgono 0.

Io voglio gente che CENTRA la posizione dell'interlocutore, se proprio deve definirla, x poter dir qualcosa


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Agosto 2017)

Sempre sti discorsi aulici con altissime fonti letterarie, quando poi stringi stringi qua si parla d'altro.
Ma che accidenti c'entra l'immagine del Sé, con un generico estraneo? Le persone nella vita reale esercitano influenza con 1000 diversi assi nella manica che cambiano da persona a persona. Soldi, cultura, influenza, peso politico, avvenenza fisica, capacità seduttive o più semplicemente essere bravi a manipolare le teste altrui.
In un contesto in cui la libertà di entrata ed uscita è garantita.
Ma secondo voi questo discorso è applicabile in contesti di convivenza forzata? Cerchiamo di adattare Sto discorso qua. Ci sono utenti che passano, raccontano la loro, raccattano dei consigli che gli saranno più o meno utili per le corna date o ricevute, e tornano nella vita reale.
Ci sono altre persone che integrano la vita virtuale nella vita reale e iniziano a considerare un posto quale può essere un forum casa loro.
Più tempo passano sul forum, più si crea una dipendenza insanabile. Rifugio dalle frustrazioni di una vita di merda, situazione di malattia, noia, quel che volete.
L'opinione dell'estraneo non è più l'opinione dell'estraneo, ma è l'opinione del condomino di sotto che si fionda allo spioncino ogni volta che sente un rumore sul pianerottolo e che all'assemblea di condominio fa le battutacce, e che ti sgrulla dal piano di sopra la tovaglia con le briciole nel giardino del primo piano, oppure ti butta i mozziconi di sigaretta perché fuma in finestra e ti buca la tenda da sole. Una persona libera cambia casa, chi libero non è perché magari quella casa è intestata alla nonna disabile con la cui pensione lui campa, comincia a fare le guerre tra poveri.
La merce è la dipendenza.
La merce è l'appartenenza.
Se non ti piace un posto te ne vai.
Se fosse vero che non ti rode il culo perché sei stato escluso da un posto che sentivi tuo, non passi tre anni a bestemmiare contro chi ti ha escluso da quel posto.
Non è l'opinione di un estraneo, non in questo caso. Si tratta semplicemente del potere che a qualcuno di romperti i coglioni in virtù del fatto che domani aprirai la porta di casa e il tuo dirimpettaio sarà lo stesso.
E se pensate che siano esempi presi a caso, andate a vedere il forum di condominio web :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (30 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma guarda.. è meno complesso di quanto sembri
> 
> Se io e te si parla di un qualsiasi argomento, e tu inizi dicendo:
> "Premesso che tu se d'accordo con [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] x fare nera [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] ..."
> ...



Sono d'accordo, ma tralasci col tuo esempio una casistica molto più complicata. Mi spiego.

D'accordissimo sul fatto che, se una premessa e' per così dire viziata, tutto ciò che ne deriva e' falsato. Ma mica così semplice delineare la rispondenza al vero o no di una premessa. Anche io se mi dicono che faccio l'architetto non ho difficoltà a mandare a ramengo tutto quello che ne deriva.

Se invece mi dicono che  "ragiono a simpatie".... Beh.... La vita me la incasino un po' di più, ad escluderlo totalmente.

Primo step.

Secondo step: ove anche io non avessi ragionato per simpatie, ma qualcuno me lo avesse detto, mi capita di  "prendermela" lo stesso. Poi lascia stare: essendo piuttosto fumantina, non ho problemi a sfanculare. Ma me la prendo. E intendiamoci: se me la prendo perché in fin dei conti sto mentendo, il problema ce l'ho a monte. Se me la prendo per una cosa che so con certezza che non mi corrisponde, e tuttavia mi urta, significa che c'è un problema a valle che investe l'influenza che l'altro può avere in ragione di quello che è il mio vissuto, estraneo quindi al fatto specifico.

Io su questo ho molto meno controllo.

Sulle reazioni in se' non saprei: di temperamento diciamo che non sono serafica


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se io e te si parla di un qualsiasi argomento, e tu inizi dicendo:
> "Premesso che tu se d'accordo con     [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] x fare nera     [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] ..."


Vuol dire molto semplicemente che non sto parlando con te, ma sto fingendo di parlare con te mentre in realtà sono interessato a far arrivare un messaggio a  [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] oppure a  [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]. Quindi non solo non me ne frega un cazzo della tua eventuale risposta, ma ti sto addirittura sminuendo da interlocutore a latore di una missiva. Se sei incazzosa come [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION] rispondi per le rime. Oppure stai al gioco perché magari, oggi a me domani a te, potrebbe farmi comodo che mi ricambi il favore. Molto meglio dire le cose direttamente. Per esempio  [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]. Tieni: due spicci per il caffè che sveglio come sei ne hai bisogno.


----------



## Foglia (30 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sempre sti discorsi aulici con altissime fonti letterarie, quando poi stringi stringi qua si parla d'altro.
> Ma che accidenti c'entra l'immagine del Sé, con un generico estraneo? Le persone nella vita reale esercitano influenza con 1000 diversi assi nella manica che cambiano da persona a persona. Soldi, cultura, influenza, peso politico, avvenenza fisica, capacità seduttive o più semplicemente essere bravi a manipolare le teste altrui.
> In un contesto in cui la libertà di entrata ed uscita è garantita.
> Ma secondo voi questo discorso è applicabile in contesti di convivenza forzata? Cerchiamo di adattare Sto discorso qua. Ci sono utenti che passano, raccontano la loro, raccattano dei consigli che gli saranno più o meno utili per le corna date o ricevute, e tornano nella vita reale.
> ...



Occhei 

E' comprensibile che se ti arriva un mozzicone di sigaretta sulla tenda da sole (magari nuova di zecca ) il vaffanculo ti parte. Però quello a cui mi riferivo e' un'altra cosa.

Vedo se riesco a spiegarmi con un altro esempio: capita mai che magari esci dalla porta di casa, becchi la dirimpettaia di pianerottolo che ti dice "ti vedo triste"?

Magari in quel momento non sei per nulla triste, lo sai anche bene. Eppure quella affermazione ti fa venire un po' di tristezza. Sicché alla dirimpettaia finisci col rivolgere pensieri diciamo non del tutto urbani . Ecco... Puoi sostituire l'aggettivo triste con quello che vuoi, il concetto non cambia.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, ma tralasci col tuo esempio una casistica molto più complicata. Mi spiego.
> 
> D'accordissimo sul fatto che, se una premessa e' per così dire viziata, tutto ciò che ne deriva e' falsato. Ma mica così semplice delineare la rispondenza al vero o no di una premessa. Anche io se mi dicono che faccio l'architetto non ho difficoltà a mandare a ramengo tutto quello che ne deriva.
> 
> ...


No che non è semplice delineare la rispondenza, non sempre.

Ma.. si ritorna a bomba sul discorso di oggi.

Se SEI CERTA oppure no

E se non sei CERTA devi accogliere anche chi ti dice una cosa "cattiva" o che ti turba

Ricordo che nei nostri primi approcci, io ti dissi tranquillamente e in pubblico, che taluni tuoi atteggiamenti io li recepivo "da stronzetta" e ci potevi anche ragionare su

Ricordi?

Siamo ancora qui oggi.. 

Quindi.. dove non c'è paura e difesa, c'è sempre arricchimento 

E se tu mi dici che sono un po' stronzo, io ti dico di SI  (quando voglio come voglio se lo voglio e con chi voglio)

Io non sono bravo :rotfl:

Ma posso esserlo.. :carneval:


----------



## Foglia (30 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No che non è semplice delineare la rispondenza, non sempre.
> 
> Ma.. si ritorna a bomba sul discorso di oggi.
> 
> ...


Da stronzetta? Non ricordo. (giuro), se vuoi spiega. No problem per queste cose, figurati.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Da stronzetta? Non ricordo. (giuro), se vuoi spiega. No problem per queste cose, figurati.


Io me lo ricordo benissimo.. 

Era il periodo che lovvavi Oscuro.. :rotfl: (che tu abbia rimosso?? :rotfl: )

E ti feci anche un discorso sul branchetto rassicurante 

Non ricordi..?

Avevi anche appena fatto una battutaccia a Mary su minestra di fagioli e scoregge :rotfl:

E me lo ricordo anche per un altro motivo che non posso dire però :rotfl:. È roba privata 

Sarebbe interessante riprendere quel 3d


----------



## Foglia (30 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io me lo ricordo benissimo..
> 
> Era il periodo che lovvavi Oscuro.. :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Occhei 

Messo nel periodo. Proprio non dico i primissimi tempi, ma quasi. La battuta a Mary la ricordo bene, come no 

Quanto al tuo discorso sul "branchetto" ho il vuoto.
Se trovi il 3d, uppalo, ovviamente se hai tempo e se ti va. Sennò fammi un sunto, o dammi qualche indizio in più.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Occhei
> 
> E' comprensibile che se ti arriva un mozzicone di sigaretta sulla tenda da sole (magari nuova di zecca ) il vaffanculo ti parte. Però quello a cui mi riferivo e' un'altra cosa.
> 
> ...


 io avevo capito esattamente il concetto. L'opinione del dirimpettaio dipende dall'opinione del dirimpettaio perché appunto fa parte di un sistema chiuso. Come un altro utente del forum per capirci è un estraneo ma alla fine non lo è. Normalmente se un estraneo mai visto mi apostrofa dicendo che gli sembro triste magari mi metto la mano sul portafoglio.
Osho ci si divertiva da matti.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Occhei
> 
> Messo nel periodo. Proprio non dico i primissimi tempi, ma quasi. La battuta a Mary la ricordo bene, come no
> 
> ...


Tu ricordi che alla fine di un certo discorso che mal ricordi, io ti dissi semplicemente: ti voglio bene! 

Lo ricordi?


----------



## Foglia (30 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tu ricordi che alla fine di un certo discorso che mal ricordi, io ti dissi semplicemente: ti voglio bene! Lo ricordi?


Si. Che mi dicesti ti voglio bene lo ricordo.... E forse in parte ricordo l'mp. Se non sbaglio, ti parlavo della mia situazione a casa. Ma ho veramente ricordi vaghi, del contesto.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, ma tralasci col tuo esempio una casistica molto più complicata. Mi spiego.
> 
> D'accordissimo sul fatto che, se una premessa e' per così dire viziata, tutto ciò che ne deriva e' falsato. Ma mica così semplice delineare la rispondenza al vero o no di una premessa. Anche io se mi dicono che faccio l'architetto non ho difficoltà a mandare a ramengo tutto quello che ne deriva.
> 
> ...


Diciamo che "ragioni a simpatie" proprio come espressione non sta in piedi. Invece "nei tuoi ragionamenti ti fai influenzare dalla simpatia che provi per le persone"  è corretto e mi pare che non ci sia proprio nulla di strano, a meno che tu non sia un giudice e lo faccia nell'esercizio delle tue funzioni.
Nella vita di ogni giorno mi sembra del tutto normale che se una tua amica ti dice che si sente nervosa tu ti preoccupi mentre se lo dice appunto quella in fila alla cassa tu pensi, se la faccia passare.


----------



## Foglia (30 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che "ragioni a simpatie" proprio come espressione non sta in piedi. Invece "nei tuoi ragionamenti ti fai influenzare dalla simpatia che provi per le persone"  è corretto e mi pare che non ci sia proprio nulla di strano, a meno che tu non sia un giudice e lo faccia nell'esercizio delle tue funzioni.
> Nella vita di ogni giorno mi sembra del tutto normale che se una tua amica ti dice che si sente nervosa tu ti preoccupi mentre se lo dice appunto quella in fila alla cassa tu pensi, se la faccia passare.


Chiaro che siamo tutti influenzati da simpatie e antipatie.
E che il "rischio" di interagire tenendo conto delle simpatie  (o delle antipatie) c'è. Però insomma... Direi che preferirei non avere le fette di salame sugli occhi. Ragionando sempre con la mia testa.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Chiaro che siamo tutti influenzati da simpatie e antipatie.
> E che il "rischio" di interagire tenendo conto delle simpatie  (o delle antipatie) c'è. Però insomma... Direi che preferirei non avere le fette di salame sugli occhi. Ragionando sempre con la mia testa.


Si vede che sei un avvocato anche in bagno :facepalm::mexican:
Ma noi ragioniamo sempre in modo influenzato affettivamente. Basta saperlo. Non vedo perché pretendere una oggettività che non esiste. È come pretendere di non fare proiezioni. Si fanno. La cosa importante è cercare di essere consapevoli delle proprie coloriture affettive.


----------



## Foglia (30 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si vede che sei un avvocato anche in bagno :facepalm::mexican:
> Ma noi ragioniamo sempre in modo influenzato affettivamente. Basta saperlo. Non vedo perché pretendere una oggettività che non esiste. È come pretendere di non fare proiezioni. Si fanno. La cosa importante è cercare di essere consapevoli delle proprie coloriture affettive.


Non so.

Davvero non e' mai possibile la neutralità, quando hai  - non dico un affetto  - ma una "semplice" simpatia?

Io faccio che ci dormo un po' su


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non so.
> 
> Davvero non e' mai possibile la neutralità, quando hai  - non dico un affetto  - ma una "semplice" simpatia?
> 
> Io faccio che ci dormo un po' su


Ci può essere neutralità di comportamento. Non penso proprio neutralità di ragionamento.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Si. Che mi dicesti ti voglio bene lo ricordo.... E forse in parte ricordo l'mp. Se non sbaglio, ti parlavo della mia situazione a casa. Ma ho veramente ricordi vaghi, del contesto.



Ok. Era un ti voglio bene di incoraggiamento, diciamo..

Sappi solo che quel TI VOGLIO BENE di allora, io lo pagai CASH :rotfl: :rotfl: 

E su questo non ho altro da dire
(Cit. Forrest Gump)


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non so.
> 
> Davvero non e' mai possibile la neutralità, quando hai  - non dico un affetto  - ma una "semplice" simpatia?
> 
> Io faccio che ci dormo un po' su


A maggior ragione non ha senso la domanda posta in apertura di questo thread se prima non definisci quando un estraneo é estraneo.


----------



## Foglia (31 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> A maggior ragione non ha senso la domanda posta in apertura di questo thread se prima non definisci quando un estraneo é estraneo.


Ah beh. Io ne stavo facendo un discorso più su termini generali, oltre al discorso estraneità allora dobbiamo anche fare un discorso sugli affetti, o sulle simpatie. Perché tutto ha una "graduazione". Estranea per me è anche la panettiera sotto casa con cui scambio due parole di cortesia ogni giorno. Eppure di faccia la conosco. Diciamo che per mancare l'estraneità devono coesistere due requisiti: la conoscenza personale, e una confidenza che ti porta a mettere la tua, di faccia, nel contesto in cui racconti qualcosa di te.

Anche la simpatia, o l'affetto  (che ben si può provare anche per estranei) e' graduato. Proprio esempio concreto: tu mi stai simpatico, ma la simpatia che ho per te non è paragonabile a quella che provo per una persona amica che mi conosce da anni, e che da anni persino mi sopporta  . Poi cio' non esclude che anche una simpatia forumistica porti a "voler bene", nel senso comunque di augurarsi le meglio cose per quella persona. Ma non è la stessa cosa. Di qui che, contestualizziamo pure, mi domando in che modo una simpatia forumistica, che spesso magari chiamiamo amicizia un po' impropriamente, sia idonea ad alterare la propria (non dico neutralità, perché ci ho riflettuto e non siamo mai neutri), ma la propria obiettività. Intendiamoci: al di fuori di ipotesi in cui  (anche utilisticariamente) ci si da' di gomito per sostenere una tesi (si.... Sbagliatissimo, ma capita), io credo che in questi casi la simpatia, che pure c'è, resti estranea alla obiettività. Che non dovrebbe mancare mai, pure se i fatti ci dicono che spesso non siamo obiettivi, quando ci toccano gli affetti più cari. E meno che meno quando toccano noi. Non so se è chiaro.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ah beh. Io ne stavo facendo un discorso più su termini generali, oltre al discorso estraneità allora dobbiamo anche fare un discorso sugli affetti, o sulle simpatie. Perché tutto ha una "graduazione". Estranea per me è anche la panettiera sotto casa con cui scambio due parole di cortesia ogni giorno. Eppure di faccia la conosco. Diciamo che per mancare l'estraneità devono coesistere due requisiti: la conoscenza personale, e una confidenza che ti porta a mettere la tua, di faccia, nel contesto in cui racconti qualcosa di te.
> 
> Anche la simpatia, o l'affetto  (che ben si può provare anche per estranei) e' graduato. Proprio esempio concreto: tu mi stai simpatico, ma la simpatia che ho per te non è paragonabile a quella che provo per una persona amica che mi conosce da anni, e che da anni persino mi sopporta  . Poi cio' non esclude che anche una simpatia forumistica porti a "voler bene", nel senso comunque di augurarsi le meglio cose per quella persona. Ma non è la stessa cosa. Di qui che, contestualizziamo pure, mi domando in che modo una simpatia forumistica, che spesso magari chiamiamo amicizia un po' impropriamente, sia idonea ad alterare la propria (non dico neutralità, perché ci ho riflettuto e non siamo mai neutri), ma la propria obiettività. Intendiamoci: al di fuori di ipotesi in cui  (anche utilisticariamente) ci si da' di gomito per sostenere una tesi (si.... Sbagliatissimo, ma capita), io credo che in questi casi la simpatia, che pure c'è, resti estranea alla obiettività. Che non dovrebbe mancare mai, pure se i fatti ci dicono che spesso non siamo obiettivi, quando ci toccano gli affetti più cari. E meno che meno quando toccano noi. Non so se è chiaro.


Io penso che tu dovresti essere preparata professionalmente a separare i fatti dalle persone. Poi è naturale che più si conosce una persona più si ha consapevolezza delle ragioni che attenuano i fatti.


----------



## Foglia (31 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io penso che tu dovresti essere preparata professionalmente a separare i fatti dalle persone. Poi è naturale che più si conosce una persona più si ha consapevolezza delle ragioni che attenuano i fatti.


Senz'altro nel mio lavoro più si riesce ad essere terzi meglio e'. Poi capita di poter essere emotivamente coinvolti. Quando questo coinvolgimento supera certe soglie, passo l'incarico a un collega.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Senz'altro nel mio lavoro più si riesce ad essere terzi meglio e'. Poi capita di poter essere emotivamente coinvolti. Quando questo coinvolgimento supera certe soglie, passo l'incarico a un collega.


Come i medici che non curano i parenti o gli insegnanti che non hanno il figlio in classe.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Senz'altro nel mio lavoro più si riesce ad essere terzi meglio e'. Poi capita di poter essere emotivamente coinvolti. Quando questo coinvolgimento supera certe soglie, passo l'incarico a un collega.


Quello che intendevo è che è la consapevolezza di non essere oggettivi che è per me centrale.
Dicevo in altro thread che è naturale essere ben disposti nei confronti del noto e diffidenti nei confronti del non noto, ma se lo si sa si può tenere a bada l'impulsiva tendenza a reagire in modo irrazionale.

Quello che è per me più grave, intendo in me, è la tendenza ad aspettarmi benevolenza in base alla conoscenza. Ne ricavo enormi delusioni a cui non mi sono ancora abituata.


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ah beh. Io ne stavo facendo un discorso più su termini generali, oltre al discorso estraneità allora dobbiamo anche fare un discorso sugli affetti, o sulle simpatie. Perché tutto ha una "graduazione". Estranea per me è anche la panettiera sotto casa con cui scambio due parole di cortesia ogni giorno. Eppure di faccia la conosco. Diciamo che per mancare l'estraneità devono coesistere due requisiti: la conoscenza personale, e una confidenza che ti porta a mettere la tua, di faccia, nel contesto in cui racconti qualcosa di te.
> 
> Anche la simpatia, o l'affetto  (che ben si può provare anche per estranei) e' graduato. Proprio esempio concreto: tu mi stai simpatico, ma la simpatia che ho per te non è paragonabile a quella che provo per una persona amica che mi conosce da anni, e che da anni persino mi sopporta  . Poi cio' non esclude che anche una simpatia forumistica porti a "voler bene", nel senso comunque di augurarsi le meglio cose per quella persona. Ma non è la stessa cosa. Di qui che, contestualizziamo pure, mi domando in che modo una simpatia forumistica, che spesso magari chiamiamo amicizia un po' impropriamente, sia idonea ad alterare la propria (non dico neutralità, perché ci ho riflettuto e non siamo mai neutri), ma la propria obiettività. Intendiamoci: al di fuori di ipotesi in cui  (anche utilisticariamente) ci si da' di gomito per sostenere una tesi (si.... Sbagliatissimo, ma capita), io credo che in questi casi la simpatia, che pure c'è, resti estranea alla obiettività. Che non dovrebbe mancare mai, pure se i fatti ci dicono che spesso non siamo obiettivi, quando ci toccano gli affetti più cari. E meno che meno quando toccano noi. Non so se è chiaro.


Guarda, essere o no persone di cuore sta per l'appunto al buon cuore delle persone. Io la vedo in modo molto più politico. O condominiale se preferisci. Un motivo per cui ci si dà di gomito e perché si teme di restare isolati. Dall'altra parte te lo ricorderai sono stato bannato per non aver voluto rivelare il nome di chi aveva fatto certe informazioni. È un gioco di potere alla fine. avessi avuto il gruppetto dalla mia, mentre dall'altra parte c'era il branco dei cani che si davano di gomito 24/7, non mi avrebbe bannato nessuno. soprattutto con un amministratore che se ne sbatte i coglioni come quello dell'altra parte.
Poi è come in politica. Ci sono i due o tre caporioni cinici che spostano le pedine cercando di convincerli della bontà delle loro tesi, un buono strato intermedio di ignavi al centro e alla base della piramide gli Yes Man che ci credono davvero. Il tutto ovviamente in nome della ambitissima carica di presidente dell'assemblea condominiale.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Agosto 2017)

*...*



Cielo ha detto:


> Occhei
> 
> Messo nel periodo. Proprio non dico i primissimi tempi, ma quasi. La battuta a Mary la ricordo bene, come no
> 
> ...


Ho ritrovato la discussione 

Eccola.. 

http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee...lmente-alla-morte/page28?highlight=branchetto


----------



## Foglia (31 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho ritrovato la discussione Eccola.. http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee...lmente-alla-morte/page28?highlight=branchetto


Grazie.Ora mi e' più chiaro il contesto, che non avevo ricostruito. Leggo con calma la discussione. La ricordo abbastanza bene, comunque. E ricordo anche le conclusioni a cui arrivai dopo quella discussione. Dopo.... Dopo, intendo. Dopo averci riflettuto con calma.


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Agosto 2017)

Che discussione che mi sono perso, non era ancora entrato sul forum. Una meraviglia....
Ho iniziato a leggere mi sto sentendo come uno sano che guarda le Paralimpiadi.
Il famoso tanto decantato effetto Grande Fratello.


----------



## Foglia (31 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho ritrovato la discussione
> 
> Eccola..
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee...lmente-alla-morte/page28?highlight=branchetto


Mi sono vista a distanza di tempo. Ovviamente nel merito di quella discussione non entro più, dico solo che all'esito della mia riflessione ebbi la conferma di sentirmi estranea ad un certo tipo di aggressività. Davvero. Me lo dico pure adesso rilaggendomi. Eviterei (ma questo lo dico a mente fredda, e cioè a distanza di tempo, perché a caldo io scatto) ogni discorso sulla buona fede/mala fede, che c'entra assai poco con quel che "tange" e quel che non dovrebbe tangere.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mi sono vista a distanza di tempo. Ovviamente nel merito di quella discussione non entro più, dico solo che all'esito della mia riflessione ebbi la conferma di sentirmi estranea ad un certo tipo di aggressività. Davvero. Me lo dico pure adesso rilaggendomi. Eviterei (ma questo lo dico a mente fredda, e cioè a distanza di tempo, perché a caldo io scatto) ogni discorso sulla buona fede/mala fede, che c'entra assai poco con quel che "tange" e quel che non dovrebbe tangere.


Ma queste sono infatti ottime occasioni di riscontro interno

Assieme al riscontro che evidentemente chi sente nell'altro cose (bene o meno bene che senta) le usa per ..(offendere, distanziare, insultare, etc...) O le offre serenamente per...

E anche questo, per quanto MI riguarda, è un BEL momento di riscontro dell'altro


----------



## Foglia (31 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma queste sono infatti ottime occasioni di riscontro interno
> 
> Assieme al riscontro che evidentemente chi sente nell'altro cose (bene o meno bene che senta) le usa per ..(offendere, distanziare, insultare, etc...) O le offre serenamente per...
> 
> E anche questo, per quanto MI riguarda, è un BEL momento di riscontro dell'altro


Si.

Si e no. Diciamo che a volte può semplicemente evidenziare i limiti della comunicazione scritta. Tenuto conto che scriviamo in un forum e che di certo (parlo per me) non è che sto a "calibrare" ogni singola parola, quando scrivo. Sicché posso benissimo essere fraintesa, come posso fraintendere. Cosa che con la comunicazione verbale, più immediata ma anche più facile da capire e da chiarire, accade di meno.  Comunque.... Passivo aggressiva non mi appartiene, ne' ora ne' allora. La mia aggressività e' abbastanza diretta, anche quando la maschero in botte e risposta all'apparenza neutri. Con yul non ero aggressiva, cio' non di meno posso essere stata percepita tale. Sarò mica la sola, a fraintendere gli altri . Poi guarda.... Lo so che è sbagliato, ma io non riesco a prescindere dagli intenti che percepisco negli altri. E' un mio limite, anche perche' magari sbaglio proprio. Sicché mi può essere rimarcata esattamente la stessa cosa.... Se l'intento lo vedo  "tranquillo" sono decisamente più tranquilla anch'io. Poi se del caso mi metto in discussione anche se dall'altra parte vedo (a torto o a ragione.... Non importa) un intento non propriamente neutrale. E' sbagliato eh. Ma se tu mi avessi detto le stesse cose  (pure che sono una stronza ) per il gusto di deridermi.... Certo a caldo avresti avuto una reazione differente. Ripeto è un mio limite: so bene che le intenzioni dell'altro non spostano eventualmente il problema. Se un problema c'è. Sarei ipocrita a negare questo lato di me.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Si.
> 
> Si e no. Diciamo che a volte può semplicemente evidenziare i limiti della comunicazione scritta. Tenuto conto che scriviamo in un forum e che di certo (parlo per me) non è che sto a "calibrare" ogni singola parola, quando scrivo. Sicché posso benissimo essere fraintesa, come posso fraintendere. Cosa che con la comunicazione verbale, più immediata ma anche più facile da capire e da chiarire, accade di meno.  Comunque.... Passivo aggressiva non mi appartiene, ne' ora ne' allora. La mia aggressività e' abbastanza diretta, anche quando la maschero in botte e risposta all'apparenza neutri. Con yul non ero aggressiva, cio' non di meno posso essere stata percepita tale. Sarò mica la sola, a fraintendere gli altri . Poi guarda.... Lo so che è sbagliato, ma io non riesco a prescindere dagli intenti che percepisco negli altri. E' un mio limite, anche perche' magari sbaglio proprio. Sicché mi può essere rimarcata esattamente la stessa cosa.... Se l'intento lo vedo  "tranquillo" sono decisamente più tranquilla anch'io. Poi se del caso mi metto in discussione anche se dall'altra parte vedo (a torto o a ragione.... Non importa) un intento non propriamente neutrale. E' sbagliato eh. Ma se tu mi avessi detto le stesse cose  (pure che sono una stronza ) per il gusto di deridermi.... Certo a caldo avresti avuto una reazione differente. Ripeto è un mio limite: so bene che le intenzioni dell'altro non spostano eventualmente il problema. Se un problema c'è. Sarei ipocrita a negare questo lato di me.


Io credo succeda anche nella comunicazione classica, sai??...

E comunque si, dire le stesse cose per deriderti (che attenzione, sarebbe un MIO bisogno) avrebbe fatto effetto diverso.

Le sensazioni sono Fallaci x natura

L'uso che se ne fa è invece tutt'altro che casuale, per me

Il problema è quando una sensazione diventa PREGIUDIZIO

Che può essere anche pregiudizio positivo, mica che no


----------



## Foglia (31 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io credo succeda anche nella comunicazione classica, sai??...
> 
> E comunque si, dire le stesse cose per deriderti (che attenzione, sarebbe un MIO bisogno) avrebbe fatto effetto diverso.
> 
> ...


Succede anche verbalmente, ma è più facile  (non ci sono solo le parole nella comunicazione verbale... C'è tutta una mimica spesso eloquente più delle parole) che capiti dietro uno schermo. Pregiudizi dici? Mi sa che nel contesto che dici tu sono già ricollegabili ad una persona piuttosto che ad un intento. Comunque si, mi e' più difficile accettare un consiglio o un monito se ritengo  "inattendibile" (magari solo su uno specifico campo, eh) chi me lo da'. Come il contrario. Ma questo credo sia abbastanza scontato. Qui forse dovrebbe subentrare la propria autostima per farti capire che magari in se' il monito e' anche buono, in ipotesi.


----------



## Foglia (31 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io credo succeda anche nella comunicazione classica, sai??...
> 
> E comunque si, dire le stesse cose per deriderti (che attenzione, sarebbe un MIO bisogno) avrebbe fatto effetto diverso.
> 
> ...


Sensazioni?

Non sono infallibili, ma neanche poi così tanto fallaci. Magari parziali.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Succede anche verbalmente, ma è più facile  (non ci sono solo le parole nella comunicazione verbale... C'è tutta una mimica spesso eloquente più delle parole) che capiti dietro uno schermo. Pregiudizi dici? Mi sa che nel contesto che dici tu sono già ricollegabili ad una persona piuttosto che ad un intento. Comunque si, mi e' più difficile accettare un consiglio o un monito se ritengo  "inattendibile" (magari solo su uno specifico campo, eh) chi me lo da'. Come il contrario. Ma questo credo sia abbastanza scontato. Qui forse dovrebbe subentrare la propria autostima per farti capire che magari in se' il monito e' anche buono, in ipotesi.


Beh io non do consigli.

E nemmeno "indirizzi" (scancellati, vattene, vieni qui, torna la).

Io so che x me sono solo modi per assumersi potere sull'altro. Perché per ME in passato, quando facevo così, lo sono stati, e ne ho piena coscienza

Se uno mi chiede lui un consiglio glielo do senza problemi.

Vanno anche distinte le offese che sono solo "mascherate" da consiglio"

Es: curati che ne ha bisogno!

Ma qui direi che siamo abbastanza sullo scolastico.. :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (31 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh io non do consigli.E nemmeno "indirizzi" (scancellati, vattene, vieni qui, torna la).Io so che x me sono solo modi per assumersi potere sull'altro. Perché per ME in passato, quando facevo così, lo sono stati, e ne ho piena coscienzaSe uno mi chiede lui un consiglio glielo do senza problemi.Vanno anche distinte le offese che sono solo "mascherate" da consiglio"Es: curati che ne ha bisogno!Ma qui direi che siamo abbastanza sullo scolastico.. :rotfl:


Vabbè.... Sull'ultimo punto.... Prendo in prestito la tua citazione di Forrest Gump


----------



## Skorpio (31 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Vabbè.... Sull'ultimo punto.... Prendo in prestito la tua citazione di Forrest Gump


Embè.. con sommo dispiacere x il teorico "consigliante", ma..  :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2017)

*Si*



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che discussione che mi sono perso, non era ancora entrato sul forum. Una meraviglia....
> Ho iniziato a leggere mi sto sentendo come uno sano che guarda le Paralimpiadi.
> Il famoso tanto decantato effetto Grande Fratello.


Non ti ci senti sempre sano allora...:rotfl::rotflnore alla sincerità.
L'idea che dai infatti è di esserlo molto poco....sano.
Che spiritoso uno normale che guarda le paralimpiadi........Dovrebbero guardare loro te e sentirsi fortunati.


----------



## trilobita (31 Agosto 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ti ci senti sempre sano allora...:rotfl::rotflnore alla sincerità.
> L'idea che dai infatti è di esserlo molto poco....sano.
> Che spiritoso uno normale che guarda le paralimpiadi........Dovrebbero guardare loro te e sentirsi fortunati.


Oscu',occhio alle groopies..


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Agosto 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ti ci senti sempre sano allora...:rotfl::rotflnore alla sincerità.
> L'idea che dai infatti è di esserlo molto poco....sano.
> Che spiritoso uno normale che guarda le paralimpiadi........Dovrebbero guardare loro te e sentirsi fortunati.


Napoleone inutile che scocci, tanto informazioni non te ne do. Per me resti il peggior disagiato di sempre. Rispetto ad un atleta paralimpico, saresti messo come Stephen Hawking. Però stupido.


Spoiler



e questa come risposta era pure moscia. Che è, ti hanno tagliato i fondi della 104?:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Oscu',occhio alle groopies..


tesoro,  ce la spieghi ?


----------



## Foglia (31 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> tesoro,  ce la spieghi ?


Ma che mi vuoi per caso far ripartire lo sbrocco? :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma che mi vuoi per caso far ripartire lo sbrocco? :rotfl:


tu resisti


----------



## Foglia (31 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> tu resisti


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


>


salutiamo skorpio


----------



## Foglia (31 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> salutiamo skorpio


Dillo, che gli vuoi male


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Dillo, che gli vuoi male


malissimo


----------



## Skorpio (1 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> salutiamo skorpio





Cielo ha detto:


> Dillo, che gli vuoi male


Buongiorno MIE ragazze..

Mi raccomando oggi scrivete ammodino..

Con l'utente X abbiate poca confidenza
Con l'Utente Z al massimo un sorrisino
Con l'utente K vi potete pure fare un ditalino
Basta non me lo diciate, che sono ancora piccino

E ricordate sempre: nella Vostra interazione sta la MIA soddisfazione


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Buongiorno MIE ragazze..
> 
> Mi raccomando oggi scrivete ammodino..
> 
> ...


buongiorno ...qui piove ( finalmente ) ...da te ?

io mi comporto come sempre ...na cacacazzi


----------



## oscuro (1 Settembre 2017)

*Su su*



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Napoleone inutile che scocci, tanto informazioni non te ne do. Per me resti il peggior disagiato di sempre. Rispetto ad un atleta paralimpico, saresti messo come Stephen Hawking. Però stupido.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Su su,mi sei diventata permalosa su...
E vabbè ti piace informarti delle persone che scrivono pazienza.:rotfl:Non sei il solo...

Era un semplice battuta dai,sei un uomo di successo,il tuo studio fattura come il pil del ghana, 40 dipendenti,vivi nei frecciarossa,sempre in volo da una parte all'altra del mondo,che ogni tanto ti senti "ingiustamente" normale che male c'è?succede.:rotfl:L'importante è che poi torni a sentirti quello che sei....

Mio dio come sei precisina qui dentro....gne gne gnèèè


----------



## Foglia (1 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Buongiorno MIE ragazze..
> 
> Mi raccomando oggi scrivete ammodino..
> 
> ...


Tutto bene, tutto in rima

Nella mia lista di preferenza sarai in cima

E vedrai saran soddisfazioni

Avrai per ciò i commenti dei .....


----------



## Skorpio (1 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> buongiorno ...qui piove ( finalmente ) ...da te ?
> 
> io mi comporto come sempre ...na cacacazzi


Stanotte è passato l'uragano.. e ora l'aria è fresca e perfetta, ha dei profumi strepitosi. 

Mare settembrino doc :up: :up:


----------



## Skorpio (1 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Tutto bene, tutto in rima
> 
> Nella mia lista di preferenza sarai in cima
> 
> ...


:rotfl: :rotfl: :carneval:


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Settembre 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> Su su,mi sei diventata permalosa su...
> E vabbè ti piace informarti delle persone che scrivono pazienza.:rotfl:Non sei il solo...
> 
> Era un semplice battuta dai,sei un uomo di successo,il tuo studio fattura come il pil del ghana, 40 dipendenti,vivi nei frecciarossa,sempre in volo da una parte all'altra del mondo,che ogni tanto ti senti "ingiustamente" normale che male c'è?succede.:rotfl:L'importante è che poi torni a sentirti quello che sei....
> ...


Che figata, i primi mattoncini della nuova verità secondo oscuro. Ad uso e consumo delle nuove generazioni oppure del pubblico pagante?
Napoleone lascia stare, che ho i nuovi giocattoli con cui giocare. Non ti preoccupare che non mi dimentico di te. Ogni tanto ci vengo a tirarti l'osso. Ricordati Sempre che il fatto che tu non sei alla mia altezza non è merito mio, è colpa tua.
Non sono io ad essere spocchioso, sei tu che sei un disagiato con troppo tempo libero e senza una vita. La mia vita è normalissima.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma che mi vuoi per caso far ripartire lo sbrocco? :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (1 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> View attachment 13217


:carneval:


----------



## Foglia (1 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :carneval:


Dillo che "più buoni" ti fa ridere!


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma che mi vuoi per caso far ripartire lo sbrocco? :rotfl:


Ma non sei contenta? Se non ci fossi tu a dare importanza a sti soggetti pensa che grigiore. Tu ti rendi conto che con questa fregnaccia del quando mi lovvavi gli hai dato modo di riempire decine e centinaia di ore di vita vuota? Praticamente di Madre Teresa di Calcutta ti fa un baffo.
Roba da Nobel per la pace e tu ti ci incazzi pure...


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Stanotte è passato l'uragano.. e ora l'aria è fresca e perfetta, ha dei profumi strepitosi.
> 
> Mare settembrino doc :up: :up:


ti raggiungo...fammi posto


----------



## Skorpio (1 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Dillo che "più buoni" ti fa ridere!


:carneval: :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (1 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ti raggiungo...fammi posto


Il TUO posto resta sempre riservato a te anche quando non ci sei :bacio:


----------



## Foglia (1 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma non sei contenta? Se non ci fossi tu a dare importanza a sti soggetti pensa che grigiore. Tu ti rendi conto che con questa fregnaccia del quando mi lovvavi gli hai dato modo di riempire decine e centinaia di ore di vita vuota? Praticamente di Madre Teresa di Calcutta ti fa un baffo.
> Roba da Nobel per la pace e tu ti ci incazzi pure...


Mi hai fatto venire in mente un cartello, da telefono non riesco a postare.

Saracinesca di un negozio.

CHIUSO PER INFORTUNIO.

E sotto, in piccolo:

Mi sono rotto il..... 

Ecco


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto venire in mente un cartello, da telefono non riesco a postare.
> 
> Saracinesca di un negozio.
> 
> ...


Punti di vista, per come la vedo io c'è scritto chiuso per infortunio, mi sono rotta le nocche a forza di pigliare a cazzotti i ragazzini ubriachi che mi vomitavano sulla saracinesca la notte.
Tanto ci sarà sempre un ragazzino che ti vomita sulla saracinesca


----------



## oscuro (1 Settembre 2017)

*Si*



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che figata, i primi mattoncini della nuova verità secondo oscuro. Ad uso e consumo delle nuove generazioni oppure del pubblico pagante?
> Napoleone lascia stare, che ho i nuovi giocattoli con cui giocare. Non ti preoccupare che non mi dimentico di te. Ogni tanto ci vengo a tirarti l'osso. Ricordati Sempre che il fatto che tu non sei alla mia altezza non è merito mio, è colpa tua.
> Non sono io ad essere spocchioso, sei tu che sei un disagiato con troppo tempo libero e senza una vita. La mia vita è normalissima.


Sveglia...A me sembra che son loro che giocano con te,ma è un film già visto...si vieni a tirarmi il collo..e porta 4 albanesi...permalosa....


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Settembre 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sveglia...A me sembra che son loro che giocano con te,ma è un film già visto...si vieni a tirarmi il collo..e porta 4 albanesi...permalosa....


Tesoro mio con quello che sembra a te facci campare il tuo branchetto e quelli che _a torto o a ragione ti ritengono un utente autorevole_. Se vai sul cazzo alle persone o se ti vogliono bene non è certo merito mio. Esattamente come non è merito tuo l'opinione che gli altri possono avere di me.
Non sono certo io quello che promette fuoco e fiamme a quelli che mi danno spago. O che fa le minacce mafiose con gli screenshot.
Io quando vedo un disagiato lo prendo allegramente per il culo e tu sei il Gran Visir dei disagiati.
Lascia perdere, come utente fai cagare da sempre, ultimamente sei moscio pure come flammatore.
Tornatene a vivere di luce riflessa, ché tanto pure con le mie briciole ci campi comodo


----------



## brenin (1 Settembre 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sveglia...A me sembra che son loro che giocano con te,ma è un film già visto...si vieni a tirarmi il collo..e porta 4 albanesi...permalosa....


Ciao !


----------



## oscuro (1 Settembre 2017)

*Si*



brenin ha detto:


> Ciao !


E buon giornoooo eh?Ti sei fatto vivo?


----------



## brenin (1 Settembre 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> E buon giornoooo eh?Ti sei fatto vivo?


Certo che si.... non potevo mancare ! Le tue visite sono sempre così rare.... che è sempre più un piacere riuscire almeno a salutarti ! spero ci siano belle novità sul fronte motoristico....  e che non ti dimentichi di passare di qui almeno ogni tanto !


----------



## oscuro (1 Settembre 2017)

*Si*



brenin ha detto:


> Certo che si.... non potevo mancare ! Le tue visite sono sempre così rare.... che è sempre più un piacere riuscire almeno a salutarti ! spero ci siano belle novità sul fronte motoristico....  e che non ti dimentichi di passare di qui almeno ogni tanto !


Pensavo fossi in ferie.Ti mando sempre i saluti da chi sai.....!Purtroppo ho avuto altro da pensare e la questione motoristica è passata in secondo piano,purtoppo.Adesso vediamo cosa succede.
Gira la voce che sarà tolto almeno il superbollo....che davvero è uno scandalo raro,a quel punto...
Piacere ricambiato ovviamente e lo sai.Ma ologramma e spleen?
E tu?tutto bene?


----------



## brenin (1 Settembre 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pensavo fossi in ferie.Ti mando sempre i saluti da chi sai.....!Purtroppo ho avuto altro da pensare e la questione motoristica è passata in secondo piano,purtoppo.Adesso vediamo cosa succede.
> Gira la voce che sarà tolto almeno il superbollo....che davvero è uno scandalo raro,a quel punto...
> Piacere ricambiato ovviamente e lo sai.Ma ologramma e spleen?
> E tu?tutto bene?


Niente ferie ad agosto.... contraccambio i saluti ( spero che il loro viaggio sia stato meraviglioso e che si siano trovati bene ) ; [MENTION=4355]ologramma[/MENTION] ( mi sembra in splendida forma, dagli ultimi post letti ) e [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION] ( oggi ha postato ) ci sono sempre.... Tutto bene a casa, aspetto di andare - grazie a Dio - in pensione....

Speriamo che tolgano il superbollo, o quantomeno lo portino a livelli più coerenti.... adesso sembra che i soldi ci siano a livello governativo ( ci sarà da crederci ? )....


----------



## spleen (1 Settembre 2017)

*Ciao*

Ciao, ci sono, ho problemi di connessione e per quotare ma ci sono, ben rivisto, un saluto.


----------



## oscuro (1 Settembre 2017)

*Si*



brenin ha detto:


> Niente ferie ad agosto.... contraccambio i saluti ( spero che il loro viaggio sia stato meraviglioso e che si siano trovati bene ) ; @_ologramma_ ( mi sembra in splendida forma, dagli ultimi post letti ) e @_spleen_ ( oggi ha postato ) ci sono sempre.... Tutto bene a casa, aspetto di andare - grazie a Dio - in pensione....
> 
> Speriamo che tolgano il superbollo, o quantomeno lo portino a livelli più coerenti.... adesso sembra che i soldi ci siano a livello governativo ( ci sarà da crederci ? )....


Io ferie poca roba per problemi seri...son stato molto vincolato,purtroppo.
Si,sembra tutto bene il viaggio...poi ti farò contattare....!:up:
E si ologramma è così...un grande.Io neanche ci penso alla pensione...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (1 Settembre 2017)

*Ciao*



spleen ha detto:


> Ciao, ci sono, ho problemi di connessione e per quotare ma ci sono, ben rivisto, un saluto.



Ohh mitico!Son contento di sapere che stai bene.Io vi leggo in silenzio,non me dimentico.:up:


----------



## oscuro (1 Settembre 2017)

*No*



brenin ha detto:


> Niente ferie ad agosto.... contraccambio i saluti ( spero che il loro viaggio sia stato meraviglioso e che si siano trovati bene ) ; @_ologramma_ ( mi sembra in splendida forma, dagli ultimi post letti ) e @_spleen_ ( oggi ha postato ) ci sono sempre.... Tutto bene a casa, aspetto di andare - grazie a Dio - in pensione....
> 
> Speriamo che tolgano il superbollo, o quantomeno lo portino a livelli più coerenti.... adesso sembra che i soldi ci siano a livello governativo ( ci sarà da crederci ? )....


Il problema è che si son resi conto che il mercato della auto nuove e potenti è fermo.
Lo stato ci ha rimesso parecchi soldi,in molti si son venduti le auto di lusso,anche per non avere problemi di tracciabilità....!
Che poi di lusso,sarebbe anche giusto tassare le auto di lusso,che c'entrano quelle potenti?
Vabbè,speriamo vinca Salvini....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (2 Settembre 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il problema è che si son resi conto che il mercato della auto nuove e potenti è fermo.
> Lo stato ci ha rimesso parecchi soldi,in molti si son venduti le auto di lusso,anche per non avere problemi di tracciabilità....!
> Che poi di lusso,sarebbe anche giusto tassare le auto di lusso,che c'entrano quelle potenti?
> Vabbè,speriamo vinca Salvini....:rotfl::rotfl:


tutto bene grazie solo un acciacchetto alla spalla , infiammazione al tendine del capo lungo con versamento , i tempi della ripresa saranno lunghi per fare il mio sport preferito , ora mi dedico ai viaggi sto per andare a trovare la regione di ultimo .
Pewr le macchine si parla di tassare dall'Euro 3 in proporzione al grado di tossicità , spero che sia una bufala  così con i mio macinino credo che mi facciano pagare il super bollo come lo pagavo alla mia vecchia auto diesel , fatta quando non c'era e poi messa perchè inquinava e dato che trainavo la roulotte quella disagiata della Bindi mise la tassa della salute più alta per i diesel perchè le macchine percorrevano più km in un anno quindi dovevano pagare di più .
le solite tasse del cazzo della Democrazia Cristiana  ma ora ci pensa il Pd a prendere il loro posto tanto sono la maggior parte tutti confluiti lì perchè hanno capito che se volevano essere eletti vedi capi di stato e altro come ministri e premier ti chiedi come si chiamavano e dove erano prima?
Non ti arrabbiare che non ne vale la pena come diceva mia zia :ti fai il sangue amaro  ma vale per tutti qui , già la vita è un casino mettiamoci pure a litigà .


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2017)

Mi sono ricordata perché sono giorni che sono riluttante a collegarmi.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sono ricordata perché sono giorni che sono riluttante a collegarmi.


----------

